# was bedeutet setEnabled



## mock789 (9. Aug 2012)

Hi,

was bedeutet setEnabled und wie findet man das am besten raus wenn man es nicht weiss.

Die Api wird hier wohl die häufigste Antwort sein, liest sich für mich aber noch immer wie ein Dschungel.

Wenn hier jemand Tipps hat oder sogar eine Alternative kennt wäre ich dankbar!!! :toll:


----------



## Gast2 (9. Aug 2012)

setEnabled() ? Aus welcher Klasse?

Schau einfach in die API zu der entsprechenden Klasse, da stehts dann beschrieben.


----------



## gst (9. Aug 2012)

Im Englisch-Unterricht gepennt? Ist Google schon wieder kaputt? Oder haben die von dir verwendeten Klassen keine API-Doc?

Fragen über Fragen bei solchen Fragen ...


----------



## Cola_Colin (9. Aug 2012)

mock789 hat gesagt.:


> Die Api wird hier wohl die häufigste Antwort sein, liest sich für mich aber noch immer wie ein Dschungel.



Wo liest du was?

Das erste was mir bei setEnabled(boolean b) einfällt ist das setEnabled von JComponent's, die zumeiste abgegraut sind und keine Eingaben entgegen nehmen, wenn b false ist.


----------



## tribalup (9. Aug 2012)

Cola_Colin hat gesagt.:


> Wo liest du was?
> 
> Das erste was mir bei setEnabled(boolean b) einfällt ist das setEnabled von JComponent's, die zumeiste abgegraut sind und keine Eingaben entgegen nehmen, wenn b false ist.



Würd ich jetzt ohne weitere Infos auch erstmal so interpretieren.


----------



## mock789 (9. Aug 2012)

Okay... schätze wenn ich die Api richtig verstehe und google translator verwendet hab, dass wörtlich übersetzt mein jbutton mit setEnable befähigt oder ermächtigt wird.

Ich rate mal und schätze, dass setEnable(false) heisst, dass ich den Button nicht anklicken kann...


----------



## Camino (9. Aug 2012)

mock789 hat gesagt.:


> Okay... schätze wenn ich die Api richtig verstehe und google translator verwendet hab, dass wörtlich übersetzt mein jbutton mit setEnable befähigt oder ermächtigt wird.


Oder aktiviert und deaktiviert...



> Ich rate mal und schätze, dass setEnable(false) heisst, dass ich den Button nicht anklicken kann...



Hey, richtig geraten. :toll: Der Button ist dann ausgegraut und kann nicht angeklickt werden. Einfach mal ausprobieren, kann nix kaputt gehen dabei.


----------



## Cola_Colin (9. Aug 2012)

dict.leo.org - Ergebnisse fr "enabled"

Ein aktivierter oder nicht aktivierter Button eben.
Zum Programmieren wirst du nicht drumrum kommen, auch englisch zu lernen.


----------



## mock789 (9. Aug 2012)

gst hat gesagt.:


> Im Englisch-Unterricht gepennt? Ist Google schon wieder kaputt? Oder haben die von dir verwendeten Klassen keine API-Doc?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen bei solchen Fragen ...




Leider beantworten deine Fragen nicht meine Fragen


----------



## mock789 (9. Aug 2012)

Cola_Colin hat gesagt.:


> dict.leo.org - Ergebnisse fr "enabled"
> 
> 
> Zum Programmieren wirst du nicht drumrum kommen, auch englisch zu lernen.




Schon klar.. aber das Wort enabled ist nunmal ziemlich mehrdeutig...


----------



## vanny (9. Aug 2012)

mock789 hat gesagt.:


> Schon klar.. aber das Wort enabled ist nunmal ziemlich mehrdeutig...



Du hast hier aber nicht nach der Bedeutung des Wortes enabled gefragt sondern nach der Funktion der Methode setEnabled() .. erstmal von nix und später aha von einem Button.

Diese Anwort hast ja wohl bekommen.


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Aug 2012)

Moin,

neben "Ein aktivierter oder nicht aktivierter Button" könnte man auch sagen :

"verfügbar (enabled)" resp. "nicht verfügbar (disabled)" 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## DaveIT (10. Aug 2012)

setEnabled ist eine Methode von JComponent und daher haben alle Klassen die davon erben diese Methode.
Laut API (JComponent):



> setEnabled(boolean enabled)
> Sets whether or not this component is enabled.



Laut Wörterbuch: aktiviert, eingeschaltet, freigegeben ...

LG


----------

